# Motor mount plate thickness



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

If it fits with the 25mm MDF then you could replicate that exactly in 25mm aluminium.

Would that work for you to fabricate that way?
It would be the simplest.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I always try and do mock fits, or parts, before making the final part.

And MDF sheets a very cheap compaired to a sheet or selection of aluminium.

I have loads more room then I thought I was going to have.

Making the plate is no problem, I can make it as thin or fat as I like. 

I just wanted to see what thickness pepole would recommend, as the motor would be hanging from the plate / gearbox.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The motor would have support from the engine mount at that end and so it shouldn't really be fully cantilevered from the bellhousing.

25mm should be plenty strong enough. I was using a 19mm plate when I was working on my MR2 project.

Are you able to get perfect alignment for the coupler with the single plate?

If not then you could use two plates, one on the bell housing and one on the motor. With the assembly vertical, motor on top, the motor could then be moved around, running at 12v, until it is running smooth and quiet before the plates are bolted together.

The main thing with the thickness of the plate is the 'magic number', the distance from the face of the bellhousing to the clutch face of the flywheel, to ensure the clutch is in the right place to operate properly.
changing the thickness of the adapter plate changes the magic number.

Usually where and how you mount the flywheel to the motor shaft is dependent on the thickness of the adapter plate you are using. Likewise if you need awkward coupling parts to get the flywheel on the shaft then the adapter plate may need to be thicker to allow space for it all to fit in there.

Not sure if you have got that far yet.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I am not sure if I am going to use a clutch / flywheel, or just connect the motor to the input shaft.

This is something I am going to have to look into some more.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

You will still need to have the coupler to hand anyway to determine if the adapter needs to be any different in thickness. Or, see what thickness of Aluminium plate you can get cheaply and then see if you can get your coupler to fit the space remaining. 

Your MDF plate looks good and will be a great template. You should be able to test run with that at 12v to check everything is good.

I have run two motors with a plywood and an MDF drive end cap, without bearings, for testing.


----------

